# American buying a new car in France



## kgalb2

I’m American on a VLS-TS, and I plan to apply for naturalization as my wife is French. We both have driving licenses from back in the US, but unfortunately, they can’t be exchanged for French ones because of the state we came from (Oregon). So the reality is that I/we will have to pass the permis to get French driving licenses.

However, we would like to buy a new car now. I think I can buy a car and get set up with an LOA or LLD through any dealership, as I think they need proof of income and residence. So the problem, I think, is getting car insurance. Do I need a French driving license to get car insurance here? Is there any workaround to that? I’m pretty sure I can’t even take the French permis until I have been here a minimum of six months.


----------



## BackinFrance

kgalb2 said:


> I’m American on a VLS-TS, and I plan to apply for naturalization as my wife is French. We both have driving licenses from back in the US, but unfortunately, they can’t be exchanged for French ones because of the state we came from (Oregon). So the reality is that I/we will have to pass the permis to get French driving licenses.
> 
> However, we would like to buy a new car now. I think I can buy a car and get set up with an LOA or LLD through any dealership, as I think they need proof of income and residence. So the problem, I think, is getting car insurance. Do I need a French driving license to get car insurance here? Is there any workaround to that? I’m pretty sure I can’t even take the French permis until I have been here a minimum of six months.


The insurer will expect you to have your driving licence by the time you have lived in France for 12 months, which is when you will no longer be able to drive legally on your US licence.


----------



## kgalb2

BackinFrance said:


> The insurer will expect you to have your driving licence by the time you have lived in France for 12 months, which is when you will no longer be able to drive legally on your US licence.


Yeah, this is what I have read as well. But so far, any insurer I have looked at requires a French driving license to even sign up.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

kgalb2 said:


> I’m American on a VLS-TS, and I plan to apply for naturalization as my wife is French. We both have driving licenses from back in the US, but unfortunately, they can’t be exchanged for French ones because of the state we came from (Oregon). So the reality is that I/we will have to pass the permis to get French driving licenses.
> 
> However, we would like to buy a new car now. I think I can buy a car and get set up with an LOA or LLD through any dealership, as I think they need proof of income and residence. So the problem, I think, is getting car insurance. Do I need a French driving license to get car insurance here? Is there any workaround to that? I’m pretty sure I can’t even take the French permis until I have been here a minimum of six months.


I don't know about the legalities regarding licence but I certainly know the difference between French and Spanish prices for a car!! IF you want to buy a car now but can't drive it why not buy a car in Spain? Leave it there for six months and then, if you have your licence, simply drive it back into France. You wouldn't have to pay any import or vat duty. Cars are cheaper over the border and with the saving on duty cheaper still. I have bought in Spain and the savings are tremendous. The higher 'end' of car you buy then obviously the greater the savings. Changing the registration to a French registration isn't complicated.


----------



## BackinFrance

kgalb2 said:


> Yeah, this is what I have read as well. But so far, any insurer I have looked at requires a French driving license to even sign up.


That should definitely not be the case, at least if you show them your passport and visa and you have an address where you receive mail with the appropriate paperwork. However an insurer can refuse to take on a client should they so choose. 

I can only suggest you keep trying, but the closer you get to having lived in France for 12 months, the harder it is likely to be. 

Have you enrolled with a driving school yet?


----------



## travertine

We moved from Italy in 2020 with an Italian registered car and were able to register the car in France and secure insurance using our Canadian licenses which at the time only had several months validity remaining. Have you tried Credit Agricole? They have a branch for Nord Midi-Pyrenees and offer an English language service. You don't have to live in their area to access their services and products including car insurance. 

I hope your French is good. If it was me, I would be focussing on the license before I even started the new-car purchase. Getting the French license is not so straight forward and if you unfortunately fail the test, there can be a (un)reasonable delay before re-sitting the test. Months even depending on where your are and how busy they are. Good luck.


----------



## kgalb2

travertine said:


> Have you tried Credit Agricole? They have a branch for Nord Midi-Pyrenees and offer an English language service. You don't have to live in their area to access their services and products including car insurance.


Thanks for the suggestion, we will look into them. I'm suspecting we will have to get on the phone with someone to get an accurate quote given our current situation, self-serve options all ask about a French license. We have a 2-year old to get around town when it's dumping rain, bike commuting works, but isn't ideal. I read that can't start the licensing process until I have been here for 6 months as at that point I will officially be a resident per the French government website. I'm already studying though


----------



## BackinFrance

kgalb2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, we will look into them. I'm suspecting we will have to get on the phone with someone to get an accurate quote given our current situation, self-serve options all ask about a French license. We have a 2-year old to get around town when it's dumping rain, bike commuting works, but isn't ideal. I read that can't start the licensing process until I have been here for 6 months as at that point I will officially be a resident per the French government website. I'm already studying though


You can and should start the process to get a French licence as soon as possible, no need to wait 6 months because you don't have an exchangeable licence. First step is to enroll with an auto école, even though of course you know how to drive, the theory section of the test is very complicated here. There is a very long waiting list for the practical test, but the auto école will book you in. 

Also you are already resident because you are here on a long stay visa, vie privée I would think. 

In the meantime you could rent a car, eg through E Leclerc which does extremely reasonably priced rentals. Or you may be able to lease a car without all the hassle of arranging insurance.


----------



## mbsfrance

check with your bank for insurance rates. You won't need a French license but they will have it expire when your 1 year is up. I think you are correct that you have to be a resident for 6 months before you can enroll in the Ants system to be eligible to take the code.


----------



## Richardm6

Which states are changeable w/ France? I'm wondering if it'd be easier to become a South Dakota resident for a [very] little while...


----------



## kgalb2

mbsfrance said:


> check with your bank for insurance rates. You won't need a French license but they will have it expire when your 1 year is up. I think you are correct that you have to be a resident for 6 months before you can enroll in the Ants system to be eligible to take the code.


For anybody that comes looking in the future. We can get insurance via AXA, but as mentioned, we must have a license by the one-year grace period. So that solves that problem for the time being, and we will be starting the process for a license in January. It is my understanding that one of the big advantages of auto école is that they have fast tracks to take both the practical and theoretical exams. Whereas, if you don't go that route, you are on a long waiting list. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## BackinFrance

They have faster tracks, but not necessarily 'fast' for the practical test, depends a lot on where you live. No problem for the theoretical test with an auto école.


----------



## Clic Clac

Richardm6 said:


> Which states are changeable w/ France? I'm wondering if it'd be easier to become a South Dakota resident for a [very] little while...











US driver's license in France - ma French Life


This FAQ about US driver's license in France answers questions like: Can I drive in France with a US license? Can I exchange my US license?




mafrenchlife.com


----------



## Aloysius_

I went through a very similar situation. In our case, we moved to France in February, I bought a new car the following January (within the 12 month window), then didn't drive it for a few months after my license expired in February until I passed the written and practical driving tests in July. 

I had zero problem arranging for insurance -- just had to present my Oregon license and get a summary of any infractions from the Oregon Dept. of Transportation. My insurer never even asked for a copy of my French license -- perhaps they have a means for getting that information from the government themselves. 

I just had my first claim with them after being rear-ended while turning left on a rural road. No problem at all -- everything was handled with very little involvement by me.


----------

